# Jecod/Jebao Auto Doser Alt Days



## Jonatk (9 Jul 2020)

Ive just bought the Jecod 3 head doser and needed it to do Macro and Micro ferts on alternate days. It won't do it straight out of the box, but found this Youtube video on how to trick it into doing it.



I can't say i managed to do it first time but after a cup of tea and a couple of watches, I did it. 
So I can now dose Macro and Micro on alternate days and Co2 every day.

There is also another video which gives a couple of good tips about calibrating it.
I'm not sure about his banter though.


----------



## Jonatk (9 Jul 2020)

It looks like if you disconnect the power you have to repeat the process


----------



## Neil6 (21 Feb 2021)

Jonatk said:


> Ive just bought the Jecod 3 head doser and needed it to do Macro and Micro ferts on alternate days. It won't do it straight out of the box, but found this Youtube video on how to trick it into doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about EI rest day? 
I purchased two 3.1's and had a struggle at 1st to get them to dose every other day. Also I don't have a rest day either. 
Why can't they just program it so we can select days of the week?


----------



## ScareCrow (21 Feb 2021)

There's a really good sticky at the top of this forum that details ways of tricking the doser in to dosing alternate days. I don't think there's a way of adding a rest day, maybe a timer or WiFi switch/plug to turn the doser off for 24 hours, so that the time set on the doser remains correct but it misses a day. Not something I've tried, just an idea.


----------



## Jonatk (22 Feb 2021)

Neil6 said:


> What about EI rest day?
> I purchased two 3.1's and had a struggle at 1st to get them to dose every other day. Also I don't have a rest day either.
> Why can't they just program it so we can select days of the week?


Yeah, I have had to forget about the rest day too. I've just been doing a slightly bigger water change. I did notice a few months later I started to have a little BBA. I knocked down the amount of macro I was adding, and that seemed to sort it out. I dont know if it was linked to the lack of rest day or not.


----------



## JoshP12 (22 Feb 2021)

I dose micro in the AM (9:30 when lights come on).

Macro in the PM (10:15 PM shortly after lights off).

Divide the dosage you are shooting for by 7 and then just do that daily.

It was too much trouble to figure out alternate days - also, I water change by 10:15 PM when I do, so I never have to worry about dosing anything except remineralization salts.

EI levels of nutrients for macro as follows (dilute solution is important or bacteria); 
Macro: 
1) 4 litre of distilled, and each dose of 3ppm nitrogen with KNO3 is 90 mL. 
2) 4 litres distilled, and each dose of .6 ppm phosphate is 60 mL. 
Micro: 
3) 4 litres of distilled with vinegar for micros, 50mL .1 iron as proxy with CSM B

I fiddled for months with lower pH ... different water (even considered the vitamin C) ... etc and still got bacteria in my nitrogen tube. At its root it was just concentration. 

Josh


----------

